
Meditations on Moloch (2014) - elvinyung
http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/07/30/meditations-on-moloch/
======
elvinyung
I really like this article.

At its core, it's a really a critique of decentralized systems, and how
different actors making game-theoretically optimal decisions can make the
overall state worse.

I think anyone interested in designing any kind of system should read this.

